# Why were cars already parked on Sierra Road Stage 3 booted off by CHP?? wtf???



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

*Why were cars already parked on Sierra Road Stage 3 booted off by CHP???*

This was severely disappointing for those (including me) who had planned for this and had already driven up really early and set up with bbq, drinks, flags and such?? Not to mention some shelter from the cold weather. We had brought our bikes up there planning on riding around a bit before the race came by and then here comes CHP sweeping off all the cars parked on Sierra. I felt really sorry for those who seemed to have camped overnight all along the road on the way down 

This didn't apply to the other KOM stages so I really fail to understand their logic. Was CHP responsible for this or was this decision made by some other group? Very sad man because this action pretty much eliminates a lot of fan possibilities including those casual fans who I think are very important to the future growth of the tour. I would think for a good number of casual fans it is not practical to walk up and needless to say bike up. FWIW there isn't much space to park up there but there is some and those planned that planned and made an early trek up there should be deserving of those spaces.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't really understand your complaint. What is wrong with clearing the road for the racers to give them more room? Why can't people walk up a road?


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

The cars that were up there were completely off the road and in no way in the way of the racers. We had some with us that didn't have bikes and couldn't ride back up with us stay together. Not to shoot myself because I was one of them - the fans scooting back the very last second presented way more of a problem for the racers, but this is the norm. There was even print somewhere mentioning that the KOM was like a parting of the red seas for the racers FWIW.


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

to the point that the cars were the least of the problems for the racers about 70 percent of those on the KOM started going down the hill before the broom wagon and unhitched racers passed by


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

MikeBiker said:


> Why can't people walk up a road?


3.7 mile walk at a 10% average pitch FWIW.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I think it was a good decision not to have any cars up there. It was enough to deal with having thousands of cyclists and pedestrians up there.

It's best to keep it simple as organizers learn about logistics with the resources at hand. Having a few dozen/hundred cars driving around up there or descending with the crowd is best left out.

My compliments to everyone involved for a great, great event! Great organization, crowd and safety contrl. Great online and Versus coverage. I'm floored. Sure there's probably a dozen things to complain about but they have 100% of my support and gratitude.

francois


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

We were up there @ 4am and had the road all chalked up and our ez up and chairs all ready. I was with the Big Hair supperfan and he was doing a interview with some tv reporters. We had the RV way off the road when CHP came and booted us off the mountain. Its all good we still got a great place to park and had free wireless connection to watch the race live. All and all it was a great day and it went off with out a hich.

Check out all the vids and pics on www.bighairsuperfan.com


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

francois said:


> I think it was a good decision not to have any cars up there. It was enough to deal with having thousands of cyclists and pedestrians up there.
> 
> It's best to keep it simple as organizers learn about logistics with the resources at hand. Having a few dozen/hundred cars driving around up there or descending with the crowd is best left out.
> 
> ...


I can certainly agree with a lot of what you say. Do note though that a call with San Jose PD to ask if it was ok to drive and park up there and they said yes only to have the CHP say otherwise when you are already camped out and set up after some time. A call afterwards with SJPD says that it was not their jurisdiction afterall . Also if you notice CHP did not enforce this with any of the other stages judging by the looks on the TV coverage and the fact some other spectators that were up there were in the earlier stage in Santa Rosa to Sac and there was no issue with this at all. I also did not notice this in the other stages so this begs the question of consistency. 

Additionally I would be interested in figuring out a way to relay to the organizing folks to somehow relay information that racers are on the way up still. Literally most spectators began to roll down the hill while stragglers were still coming up. Most simply did not look for the broom wagon to pass by before going down the hill. Course marshalls could simply bullhorn this message that more riders are coming up.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

It did get crazy when there were still riders comming up the clime and there were spectators riding there biks down the hill. Thay will have to address this for next year. We still had the best time ever after getting booted. 

www.bighairsuperfan.com


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

gambo2166 said:


> We were up there @ 4am and had the road all chalked up and our ez up and chairs all ready. I was with the Big Hair supperfan and he was doing a interview with some tv reporters. We had the RV way off the road when CHP came and booted us off the mountain. Its all good we still got a great place to park and had free wireless connection to watch the race live. All and all it was a great day and it went off with out a hich.
> 
> Check out all the vids and pics on www.bighairsuperfan.com


When I mentioned I felt sorry for folks that I saw on the way off of the mountain I was thinking of you guys because you were pretty much the only RV up there. I don't want to sound like a complainer and I really did still end up enjoying the event immensely and am very grateful for it. But I simply am not a great climber and would rather have parked there and ride around the other way where it is not nearly as steep. 

I would hope that this tour would like to attract much more than the hard core cyclist and for many to get that feel would get the best impact at the KOM I think. Am I the only one to think that mostly only the hardcore riders can really be at the KOM? Maybe a shuttle for the non cyclist spectator or those that simply think walking up that high is a bit crazy?


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya that clime was a B#$&$!!! :mad2: The shuttle sounds like a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree that it is a good idea not to let cars park up there. This is a narrow road with limited space even for just standing. Lots of people did walk up the hill, even part of the way. There was a big crowd of people at the top who presumably all got their on their own (walking or biking).

Once the cops start letting a few people park up there, then everyone else is going to want to as well. It is easier for them to say no to everyone.

Perhaps the race organizers did poorly in communicating road closures to the fans. That sort of thing should be published on the web site and in the newspaper. All the local papers did say Sierra Road was the best place to watch the race, but they did not provide any details on logistics. You should complain to the race organizers and hopefully they will improve their communication next year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

gambo2166 said:


> It did get crazy when there were still riders comming up the clime and there were spectators riding there biks down the hill. Thay will have to address this for next year. We still had the best time ever after getting booted.
> 
> www.bighairsuperfan.com


Big hair is soooo awesome!!! He is the hit of the Tour. The devil has reason to be worried.

The spectators coming down too soon can be easily solved by having one or two of the lead cars announce 'Do not descend until the broom wagon arrives.'

People will follow once they know. And I will tackle anyone who breaks the rule .

fc


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

We tried to drive up Sierra road as well, walked it last year, and was told by SJPD and the city engineers that it'd be best to get up there before 10am. We tried going up and was turned around by the CHP. I can understand why, but we were hoping that if we were on the road, that they'd let us be. But I guess they pushed everyone in a car off the mt. 

So we walked up for the second year in a row. It's a lil tough, but when the peloton rolls through, it's SOOOO worth it. Can't wait until next year, where, we'll probably walk up again! :thumbsup:


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there were "no parking on Sierra Road" signs at the bottom of the hill. If you were pulled over on the dirt shoulder off of the travel lanes, then I don't blame them for making you move. If you were parked on private property, tell CHP to bug off.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

We had the same plan..2 friends and I rode up both sides and around waiting for the race once we got there and realized it was blocked off. My wife walked up the long side which is 5-6 miles with a chair/camera/food. We watched the race, rode back down to get the car and go back and get her, but someone else picked her up on the way down and dropped her off. I didn't really have an issue with it, there isn't much room up there for cars so I doubt those 30-40 cars that were not allowed are going to ruin the future of our sport. It was freezing up there though! I'll be back next year.


----------

